
Analyse Asia 81: Semiconductors are eating the world with Ben Bajarin - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/12/15/episode-81-semiconductors-are-eating-the-world-with-ben-bajarin/
======
bleongcw
Episode Synopsis: Ben Bajarin from Creative Strategies and Techpinions joined
us in an interesting conversation why semiconductors are eating the world. By
giving a broad overview of the industry spanning across the globe with a
significant presence in Asia with the major players, Samsung and TSMC, we
dissect how the semiconductors industry and Moore’s law are shifting the
consumer electronics landscape from personal computers to mobile and now to
Internet of Things. With the shift from US to China in manufacturing and
hardware, we reflected on why it will be increasingly difficult for US to
build their own consumer products and the future of consumer hardware will
belong to the Chinese in the next two decades. Last but not least, Ben also
shared the interesting insights arise from the recent Glance Conference
focusing exclusively on the Apple watch.

